# DNP first time



## LastChance (May 22, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## formula1069 (May 22, 2014)

Bump it up to 500 mgs ed
you will then be shitting your brains out, but at 500 mgs is where the magic happens, I start at 250 for the first 3 days than bump it
Also lower the carbs or you will be sweating like a whore in church
and get more and run it for 3 weeks total
You wont really notice the total effect until a few days after you stop and drop all the extra water you will be holding from it


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 22, 2014)

I did 7 50mgs a day for a couple weeks this past winter. It was awesome working outside while wearing only a hoodie while it was zero or below.


----------



## amateurmale (May 23, 2014)

id like to see some before and after pics


----------



## LastChance (May 23, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## LastChance (Jun 16, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 16, 2014)

Did u piss or sweat yellow at all? Did u get any rashes ? Its better to see how you are at a lower dose for the first time than go for broke and deal with worse sides for sure..


----------



## LastChance (Jun 17, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## amateurmale (Jun 17, 2014)

This stuff sounds like its not worth it at all.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 18, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> This stuff sounds like its not worth it at all.



Lies, lies, lies.......all lies! :action-smiley-055:


----------



## amateurmale (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 18, 2014)

LastChance said:


> Well ok....I survived my DNP trial.
> 
> I only did 250mg / day.  I did it for 20 DAYS.
> 
> ...



Curious on why you chose powder over caps? Caps are out there and I will only do dnp like that. But if you do try it again and get the powder again try mixing it in coffee or tea. It'll dissolve quickly and not taste like shitty Gatorade. You should've also seen better results. 100mgs of dnp will raise your metabolism about 11% which is a big deal. Next time try a diet of less than 50g of carbs a day and drink a ton of water. And remember you will hold water while on dnp and that will come off in the week following the end of the cycle.


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 19, 2014)

Lastchance, what kind of carbs were you consuming during your run? Did your teeth turn yellow?


----------

